# Keystone and Breck Edits



## eastcoastnative (Oct 30, 2011)

Strap’d Up - BANGIN
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I3fcHa1_4_c&feature=plcp
The First link is from breck and the second is from keystone. Let me Know what you guys think, The Breck edit was my first time using final cut express, and the keystone edit was made on imovie haha


----------

